# Yorkshire Meet Up



## RS_QTT (Feb 5, 2006)

Is there anyone interested in a meet up in the Yorkshire area:

I know Leg would be - anyone else?

[/img]http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/rs_qtt/orange_tt.jpg


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Try posting in the events section.


----------



## RS_QTT (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks, will give it a go :arrow:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

You assume I would be interested in meeting up with a bunch of sad petrolheads, Jeez!

Where and when?

Damn.


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

i will ...but when the salt has gone from the roads 

i was thinking of a meet up then a blast from skipton through grassington and hawes back past settle into skipton then a chat over a beer. what do ya recon to that?


----------



## RS_QTT (Feb 5, 2006)

I would be up for the Skipton run - lets fix a date and have it posted in the events.


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

what about sunday march the 19th ?


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

I'd be up for the Skipton route, and for Sunday 19th March - will Leg's car be 'complete' then?


----------



## RS_QTT (Feb 5, 2006)

Thats find with me


----------



## RS_QTT (Feb 5, 2006)

Thats find with me


----------



## RS_QTT (Feb 5, 2006)

Thats find with me


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

MikeyG said:


> I'd be up for the Skipton route, and for Sunday 19th March - will Leg's car be 'complete' then?


3rd March deliver, 6th March 1 day in TT Shop, that evening - all correct and present sah!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Count me in 

Joe


----------



## RS_QTT (Feb 5, 2006)

We also have this post running in the events Section if anyone sees this shall we stick with the one in events


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

RS_QTT said:


> Is there anyone interested in a meet up in the Yorkshire area:
> 
> I know Leg would be - anyone else?
> 
> [/img]http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/rs_qtt/orange_tt.jpg


This is a post for the EVENTS board :wink:

I would be interested, depending on timing


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Check out the events soooon :wink: :wink: ,,,,, I have pm BMX ,,, We have done a few @skipton drives , still have all the route notes etc ,,,
If all you Yorkshire guys want to meet with some lancashire TTers , I'm more than happy to sort it ,along with your Yorkshire rep :wink: :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

davidg said:


> Check out the events soooon :wink: :wink: ,,,,, I have pm BMX ,,, We have done a few @skipton drives , still have all the route notes etc ,,,
> If all you Yorkshire guys want to meet with some lancashire TTers , I'm more than happy to sort it ,along with your Yorkshire rep :wink: :wink:


Sounds good Dave, im up for that

not for this one (unless u guys want to) but at some stage a Blackpool trip would be good, make for some good photos


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

possibly.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

davidg said:


> Check out the events soooon :wink: :wink: ,,,,, I have pm BMX ,,, We have done a few @skipton drives , still have all the route notes etc ,,,
> If all you Yorkshire guys want to meet with some lancashire TTers , I'm more than happy to sort it ,along with your Yorkshire rep :wink: :wink:


Now I like the sound of that 

I am flying back from Germany that day


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Check out the events soooon :wink: :wink: ,,,,, I have pm BMX ,,, We have done a few @skipton drives , still have all the route notes etc ,,,
> If all you Yorkshire guys want to meet with some lancashire TTers , I'm more than happy to sort it ,along with your Yorkshire rep :wink: :wink:


Yeahhhhhh  
Skipton Run: I've been waiting for this one
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ragpot (Feb 20, 2005)

count me in as this is on my patch


----------



## andyg2764 (Dec 27, 2005)

Count me in too guys

Andy


----------



## haxbyville (Feb 2, 2006)

ragpot said:


> count me in as this is on my patch


 will come as well,i hope just need to get time off work if its a sunday cheers haxbyville


----------



## RS_QTT (Feb 5, 2006)

Just done a count and we have the following up for it:

A3DF (Possibly)
Toshiba (Possibly)
haxbyville (Possibly)
ResB (Possibly)
RS_QTT
Leg
bmx
MikeyG
TTCool
Sim
ragpot
andyg2764
M T Pickering
Nike1972
geewceeTT
davidg

ANYONE ELSE !!

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/rs_qtt/orange_tt1.jpg


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

RS_QTT said:


> Just done a count and we have the following up for it:
> 
> A3DF (Possibly)
> Toshiba (Possibly)
> ...


Sounds like a nice buch


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

OK !
It is now on the events :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> OK !
> It is now on the events :wink: :wink: :wink:


I will go and check


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

RS_QTT said:


> Thats find with me


RS_QTT wrote: Thats find with me

RS_QTT wrote: Thats find with me

a say that's find with me, too :lol:


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

thought i had better post this here too.

me and davidg are gonna combine the meets, so its the yorkshire / lancs meet now named the "northern meet"

the date is now looking like the 2nd of april, for me anyway as i can do the 12th of march and others have ruled out the original date of the 19th of march.

so is everyone still up for the skipton meet on sunday the 2nd of april ?

see the thread "northern meet skipton run"

regards al


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

2nd April, im in.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello chaps

Is this correct? There is now only one meet, a combined one taking in Yorkshire and Lancashire, now named the Northern Meet, starting at Skipton on Sunday the 2nd of April 2006. The exact time of day and meeting address to be announced soon. If so..............

Count me in 

Joe


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

TTCool said:


> Hello chaps
> 
> Is this correct? There is now only one meet, a combined one taking in Yorkshire and Lancashire, now named the Northern Meet, starting at Skipton on Sunday the 2nd of April 2006. The exact time of day and meeting address to be announced soon. If so..............
> 
> ...


Well 1/2 correct , there is a northern meet [looking like 2nd April ] starting at the Derbyshire Arms , nr Bolton abbey and a drive round Skipton area and food at the end ......
I think some Yorkshire guys want a mini meet before the 2nd April   clear as mud


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

TTCool said:


> Hello chaps
> 
> Is this correct? There is now only one meet, a combined one taking in Yorkshire and Lancashire, now named the Northern Meet, starting at Skipton on Sunday the 2nd of April 2006. The exact time of day and meeting address to be announced soon. If so..............
> 
> ...


thats correct, although i am still going to post a thread that reads yorkshire ttoc meet 2nd april , so that we can see who is coming from yorkshire and hopefully get things happening on a regular basis.

regards al


----------

